# Спинальник со стажем -  что предпринять?!



## nicrus (9 Фев 2012)

Здравствуйте.
я спинальник со стажем в 15 лет,  компресионный перелом шейных позвонков 5-7, с полным паралечем всего тела начиная от плеч, и частично рук (пальцы , трицепс не работали почти 1.5 года)  в первые часы после травмы, была сделанна операция, правда делалась в районной больнице, и делалась сзаду, удалены отростки и частично позвонки, что бы снять компрессию, спустя полтора года частично появлялась чувствительность в виде пятен по телу, и практически на 85% вернулись руки, с тех пор веду активный образ жизни, много путишествую, болен рыбалкой, много провожу времени за рулем авто.
Время от времени появлялись боли в позвоночнике, то в шее, то в грудном (корешковые) то в поясничном, но они были терпимые и после сеансов массажа + медикаментозного (мази, уколы траумель, диклофенак- всё проходило довольно быстро и на долгое время.
Весной 2011 года, я сильно забелел (почки) , а вообще почки у меня очень чувствительны, малейшее переохлаждение, или же нарушения диеты, и сразу проблемы (хронический пиоленефрит) так вот весной 2011. я заболел по серьезному, температура под 40, врач назначил препарат (антибиотик) я забыл точное название, но если нужно то найду эпикрыз, так вот на третий день прийома этого антибиотика у меня стали напухать все суглобы, в пальцах. колена, шея, даже на спине именно где заканчиваются малоподвижные позвонки грудного и переходят в поясничный, там видно было припухлость,  пока лечил почки то на это мало обратил внимания, да и припухлости прошли сами собой через пару дней, и когда с почками стало всё более мение нормально, начались проблемы в позвоночнике, а именно:
Даже при очень слабом движении шеи, было слышнохруст некий ( как песок по стеклу, ну или как то так) по началу это не сильно вызывало дискомфорт, но с каждой неделей становилось всё хуже, появились сковывающие движения шеи боли, прям как от сквозников, при наклонах или повороте головы, появлялись моменты что просто не хватало силы превзойти боль что бы повернуть голову, массажи регулярные + перепробовал массу мазей- да частично помогало, каждый день по 2-3 подхода в 10 раз чертил воображаемые числа головой, облегчения были но краткосрочные, и стоило лечь чуть не так, и на утро снова как *вертер* со скованной шеей. Спина на уровне грудного и частично поясничного, тоже болела не на шутку, сидеть не возможно долго, боли радиировались то в грудь, то в ягодницы, то в ноги, - помогли блокады (где то на 3-4 месяца , боли по утихли - но хруст остался.
И вот после нового года, примерно две недели назад, начались сильные боли в грудном, просто жгучие, в шее тоже есть боли сковывающие, но те что в спине, стали сильнее обычного (ещё ранее таких болей не ощущал) отдают то в живот (становится более спастическим) то в ягодицы, то в бедра, то вся спина как горит, и появилось сердцебиение(прям грудью слышно как часто, а потом сильно но медленнее стучит сердце, как бы сбит ритм)Температуры нет.
Сплю по очень мало, где то часик максимум полтора, и просыпаюсь от болей (как онемение+ ожоговое) ищу положение, что бы снова уснуть на короткое время- сильно от этого устал.
весной делал МРТ, летом делал Рентген снимки- конечно есть и сколиоз, и какие то ещё патологии, но врач путного лечения не назначает, говорит делай массаж, маж креми, и время от времени колоть блокады + траумель и ещё какие то препараты. Массажи у меня практически через день, мази вплоть до тайских уже дошло, не говоря что все известные перепробовал, даже какие то ветеринарные (для суставов лошадей) испытывал на спине, если и есть облегчение то совсем кратковременное.
Устал, очень устал терпеть боль, и постоянно ограничивать себя от всего что люблю (путишествия, рыбалки, посиделки с друзьями и т. д.)
Сейчас записался в очередь на МРТ всего позвоночника, так же хочу сделать УЗИ сердца, так же хочу сдать анализы крови проверить почки, печень и т. д.
Что ещё нужно сдать, что бы успешно поставить диагноз и начать лечение?
И вообще могу ли я с моим заболеванием после травмы расчитывать что лечение поможет, и снова смогу спать по несколько часов, и вести активный способ жизни не ощущая этих болей?

Ах да, живу в селе, в районной больнице от меня шарахаются, а в областной тоже не всё хорошо, наверное потому что видят, что помочь мне тяжелее обычных пациентов, по этому и спроваживают..


----------



## Галюня (9 Фев 2012)

Для начала сделайте МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника и выложите здесь снимки, чтобы Врачи смогли дать Вам по ним консультацию. С сердцем и почками разберетесь потом. Обозначу сразу, что я не врач. Наверняка завтра Врачи дадут Вам свои рекомендации. Просто не тратьте деньги на ненужные обследования, подождите комментарии наших Докторов.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Фев 2012)

Что на сегодня в неврологическом статусе (парезы, параличи рук, ног, рефлексы, чувствительность)?


----------



## nicrus (9 Фев 2012)

> Что на сегодня в неврологическом статусе (парезы, параличи рук, ног, рефлексы, чувствительность)?


Здравствуйте.
На данный момент у меня парезы в руках совсем незначительные (только в пальцах и то на разгиб, и то не значительно ) то бишь руки практически полностью восстановлены, могу на турнике раз 20 подтянутся, мог бы и больше, но пальцы слабеют быстро.
Все что ниже плеч, где то на 7-8 см, парализовано - но совсем немного есть движения мышц боковых (то есть когда вишу на турнике, то могу таз сдвигать в стороны, на этом все.
остальное всё парализовано, в ногах нет движений, только спастические.
Чувствительность на руках практически полностью востановлена, только мизинцы рук немного как бы онемевшие , по началу, сразу после травмы, и где то года два, половина рук (вдоль) не было чувствительности, особенно не было на локтях, из-за чего появлялись бурситы- но это уже в прошлом.
По поводу рефлексов - затрудняюсь с ответом, если имеется ввиду мочеиспускание. и стул - то тут как бы в норме (если так можно выразиться) мочеиспускание с помощью раздражителя (постукивание по мочевому), со стулом лучше, чувствительность есть. чувствую когда хочу и т. д . то бишь с органами таза все в пределах нормы.
А если рефлексы имеются ввиду те, когда доктор иголкой проводит по телу, или молоточком стучит - тут не знаю что и ответить.

Есть снимки МРТ с 2005 года. тогда и были обнаружены кисты в спинном мозге примерно на уровне травмы. Так же есть снимок МРТ 20011 сделанный весной, но как его сделать электронным не знаю, по этому дам ссылку на скачивание архива МРТ (внем вирусов нет!) после скачивания и разархивировании запустить файл ViewSel.exe - запустится программа в которой будут видны мои снимки МРТ там они как слайды, в разных ракурсах, и даже сосуды видны. Приношу извинения, файл МРТ.rar занимает около 22мб.
вот ссылка: MRT


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2012)

Ну что сказать, ситуация такая какая она есть.


----------



## nicrus (20 Фев 2012)

> Ну что сказать, ситуация такая какая она есть.


Для чего такой комментарий от врача, мне такой комментарий полезен?
Догадывался что тут врачи вряд ли мне посоветуют что то путное, ибо я со своими болячками не перспективный, и репутацию на мне не состряпаешь..


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Фев 2012)

Причем тут репутация, вы делаете все что можно (турник) изменение в спинном мозге необратимы. Какие советы тут давать?


----------

